# Red Brindle



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

New User. Nice Forum. I hope that if I ever have a question you'll be able to help me out

This is my 5month old called Havana.


































This my 5month old lil fat bitch KOOBA.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum. very cute pups. you will definetely learn alot if u stick stick around we have very good dog trainers here who are always willing to give advice. i was once a very new puppy owner and learnt more then i could ever imagine here. i've been a member for a year now =)


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! There is lots of great info on here  Your pups are precious!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice dogs. Welcome


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: your pups are adorable  If you have any questions just ask we'd be glad to help out


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Cute girls!


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank You Thank you.. I moved South three months ago and left two males up North with their mother. If I didn't get these pups when I did, I might have gone crazy.
They're my best friends for real!

I'm positive that you'll hear from me when these bitches mature. I've never had to deal with a bloody dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL yea watch out for mood swings too, sometimes they get really needy and don't want to leave your side and the next minute they don't want anything to do with you. Just like girls to act that way huh lol


----------



## HiKuality (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a feeling, now I may be wrong But I have a feeling that these two girls will never give me as many problems as 1 woman. 
I'm just playn, I cant complain... 

What really bothers me is not knowing exactly how they're going to act towards each other


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what cute puppies!!! :welcome:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!:woof: Good looking gals you got!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

:welcome:up:up:
Cute little angel faces! Love them!
Welcome!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Love your pups! Nice colors on both


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Cute pups! Welcome to the forum


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very beautiful girls.. welcome aboard! Glad to have you here and look forward to interacting more with you in the future.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to GP! Beautiful puppies!


----------

